# Silver Rank VS Flight 1 Soccer team?



## Gee (Mar 18, 2018)

i was curious if there’s any difference between a Flight 1 team and a Silver ranked team? Some clubs do flights and others do metal rankings.. is there any difference in culture or club structure between these two?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2018)

... get out ...


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ... get out ...


Ignore him. He says that to everyone that enters the grounds. Have a look around. Stable geniuses are everywhere you look here.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2018)

*Poor Gee.....posts in the wrong thread and the Forum Perv 5no's/Mildred Ratshit *
*two of " Bob's " aliases goes all Closet Bully on him.......*
*What do you expect from the Twin Brother of Adam Schiff for Brains....*


----------



## Gee (Mar 18, 2018)

Sorry about wrong thread I just picked “off topic”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Gee said:


> Sorry about wrong thread I just picked “off topic”


It should be "Off Their Rocker".


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It should be "Off Their Rocker".


*Yes you are....go sit down.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 19, 2018)

Gee said:


> i was curious if there’s any difference between a Flight 1 team and a Silver ranked team? Some clubs do flights and others do metal rankings.. is there any difference in culture or club structure between these two?


Look at it this way. 

CSL:
Premier =A
Gold= B
Silver Elite= C
Silver= D
Bronze=E

SCDSL:
Flight 1= A,B
Flight 2= B, C, D
Flight 3= D,E


----------



## Gee (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Look at it this way.
> 
> CSL:
> Premier =A
> ...



With that said if my child is coming from a strong flight 2 SCDSL team I should really only be considering Gold, Silver Elite, and Silver at the CSL level right? I mean to say any new team that's just trying to start up from scratch at the Bronze level should be a no go. Reason I'm asking is because we played a bit of practices at this Bronze level and I started to realize my daughter looked bored with the tempo and style of play.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Gee said:


> With that said if my child is coming from a strong flight 2 SCDSL team I should really only be considering Gold, Silver Elite, and Silver at the CSL level right? I mean to say any new team that's just trying to start up from scratch at the Bronze level should be a no go. Reason I'm asking is because we played a bit of practices at this Bronze level and I started to realize my daughter looked bored with the tempo and style of play.


I am sure husker's wife knows the feeling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

Gee said:


> With that said if my child is coming from a strong flight 2 SCDSL team I should really only be considering Gold, Silver Elite, and Silver at the CSL level right? I mean to say any new team that's just trying to start up from scratch at the Bronze level should be a no go. Reason I'm asking is because we played a bit of practices at this Bronze level and I started to realize my daughter looked bored with the tempo and style of play.


If your kid is the best, or one of the best players, on a lower level team then it's time to move up. If your kid is the last one off the bench and is not improving then take a step back. 

Go guest play for Flight 1 teams, even out of the area. Allow your daughter a chance to see if it fits for her.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> If your kid is the best, or one of the best players, on a lower level team then it's time to move up. If your kid is the last one off the bench and is not improving then take a step back.
> 
> Go guest play for Flight 1 teams, even out of the area. Allow your daughter a chance to see if it fits for her.


These ae very similar inquiries to the thread Gee started yesterday. Hey Gee, even if you're fucking with us, keep posting soccer threads; it seems to be a topic all of us (except Joe of course) can agree on.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> These ae very similar inquiries to the thread Gee started yesterday. Hey Gee, even if you're fucking with us, keep posting soccer threads; it seems to be a topic all of us (except Joe of course) can agree on.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


Thinking like a lying, fake attorney is never a good thing Multi.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thinking like a lying, fake attorney is never a good thing Multi.


My Grandfather was an attorney and at one point I thought I would be as well. But then I also wanted to play pro ball...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thinking like a lying, fake attorney is never a good thing Multi.


Not a sportsman, are you, Joe? Except for when you’re using hooks and bullets I mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My Grandfather was an attorney and at one point I thought I would be as well. But then I also wanted to play pro ball...


I am sure there are plenty of good attorneys, just not the lying fake one that hangs around here.
What kind of ball?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure there are plenty of good attorneys, just not the lying fake one that hangs around here.
> What kind of ball?


Baseball... but once I started making $ with my business I put Baseball on the shelf, and with that became a college drop out.

But before I hung up my cleats I got a chance to face Ron Guidry ....took him deep. In that case it was better to be lucky then good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Baseball... but once I started making $ with my business I put Baseball on the shelf, and with that became a college drop out.
> 
> But before I hung up my cleats I got a chance to face Ron Guidry ....took him deep. In that case it was better to be lucky then good.


Good story.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good story.


You’d have liked it even more if you knew who Ron Guidry is, right Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You’d have liked it even more if you knew who Ron Guidry is, right Joe?


Did you ever get your money back from crackerjax?


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Look at it this way.
> 
> CSL:
> Premier =A
> ...


All depends on the age group though. Last year 90% of the teams in CSL (2009) were Bronze, so you can't claim all of those teams are flight 3 teams.


----------



## Booter (Mar 21, 2018)

Gee, FYI you should post this question and other soccer questions in the SoCal Scene Forum.  You will get a lot more input there and it is completely appropriate for you to post theses types of questions there;  folks do that all the time.  This forum is the "Off Topic" forum which mainly means any subject other than soccer.  Best of luck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Booter said:


> Gee, FYI you should post this question and other soccer questions in the SoCal Scene Forum.  You will get a lot more input there and it is completely appropriate for you to post theses types of questions there;  folks do that all the time.  This forum is the "Off Topic" forum which mainly means any subject other than soccer.  Best of luck.


Booty, you are so full of information, what a nice guy.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ... get out ...





Booter said:


> Gee, FYI you should post this question and other soccer questions in the SoCal Scene Forum.  You will get a lot more input there and it is completely appropriate for you to post theses types of questions there;  folks do that all the time.  This forum is the "Off Topic" forum which mainly means any subject other than soccer.  Best of luck.


I warned Gee, in what is generally known to persons of reasonable intelligence, self-awareness, and a sense of comedic topical humor known as "irony" that their query should be directed as Booter suggested. However, my choice was a topical reference to the film "Get Out", which contained a seminal scene in which a zombified victim of a group of sociopaths had a fleeting moment of consciousness, and tried to warn a new victim to 'leave' before it was too late.  

The parallels of that film's premise to this Off Topic section and its lunacy is what rational thinking people call "satire".  Unfortunately, there are a fair number of nincompoops here devoid of any sense of humor, empathy, self-awareness, or the capacity to find humor if it originates outside their political snow globe in which they protectively reside.  

One idiot read a post from another idiot, in which the second idiot used a Russian translation generator to post something idiotic.   The first idiot thought I had posted it.  Since I have a longer and firmer fake alias name than he does.  Once a third idiot pointed out that the idiotic post by the first idiot was by one of the first idiot's many daily idiotic posts, the second idiot apologized to the first idiot for mistaking the first idiot for me.  Therein finding the first idiot's Russian nonsense to be acceptable, whatever it translated to, since its writer was in the nincompoop snow globe world.  

This is the level of idiocracy this thread has been reduced to, thanks to the alternate fact universe now swirling like pixie dust around actual facts.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 21, 2018)

And yes.  My avatar is another example of satire.  An angry toothless Trump supporter screaming incoherently at someone who does not look like a fresh scrubbed Anglo Saxon American with Northern European family heritage.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And yes.  My avatar is another example of satire.  An angry toothless Trump supporter screaming incoherently at someone who does not look like a fresh scrubbed Anglo Saxon American with Northern European family heritage.


Someone took umbrage at my avatar's satirical nature.  Could they be a toothless incoherent Trump supporter that likes to scream at persons in this country that don't exhibit facial and body structure that conforms to the stereotypical ideal of Northern European Anglo Saxon immigrant heritage?  

Like from Norway.  Not any shithole African country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> And yes.  My avatar is another example of satire.  An angry toothless Trump supporter screaming incoherently at someone who does not look like a fresh scrubbed Anglo Saxon American with Northern European family heritage.


You mean blaming all his toothless woes on someone else?


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> These ae very similar inquiries to the thread Gee started yesterday. Hey Gee, even if you're fucking with us, keep posting soccer threads; it seems to be a topic all of us (except Joe of course) can agree on.


*He could be genuine....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Someone took umbrage at my avatar's satirical nature.  Could they be a toothless incoherent Trump supporter that likes to scream at persons in this country that don't exhibit facial and body structure that conforms to the stereotypical ideal of Northern European Anglo Saxon immigrant heritage?
> 
> Like from Norway.  Not any shithole African country.



*Bob.....if you have image problems and bleeding gums, try Cunning Dental....*
*Losing weight will help your self esteem......just ask Marie Osmond...*
*As for your pear shape and desire to wear women's clothing....Thailand....Just ask your favorite Heli Pilot Mr Tur.*
*Although he might have switched else where....*


----------

